# Inaccurate 1099



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

So last week I tried to reconcile both my Uber and Lyft 1099s. My Lyft 1099 figures matched my deposits, but I had questions about what is a Ride Earning and a Non-Ride earning exactly. Uber, my figures did not match deposits, the tolls they reported were wildly out of whack, they reported me getting paid a Split Payment Fee which doesn't appear in any of my pay statements, and I had the same question about what type of payment is included in which sections of the 1099. I emailed both companies Monday. Lyft responded Wednesday with a thorough, thoughtful explanation. Uber responded on Friday and all they said is I should consult a tax pro. Newsflash: My accountant and I both could not make your numbers match. Also, no tax pro is going to know how Uber arrived at their figures, only Uber will know that. 4 EMAILS and all they ever said was exactly the same, consult a tax pro. Even after I threatened to report them for fraud and deactivate. This did nothing. So Friday night I told them to deactivate my account which they said they would. I'm still active today. Just sent another email telling them to remove my account by tonight or tomorrow I'll be taking Uber passengers and handing them a letter explaining how Uber overcharges them, commits fraud, and how often I've failed active Uber Drivers at Lyft Mentor Sessions for safety issues. Now hoping they don't deactivate me, I'm looking forward to a day of Uber-bashing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Your 1099-K thread was exactly what I'd been waiting for.

You already know that Uber reports all the payments made by riders, including the SRF (now Booking) Fee & the commission retained by Uber, on Drivers' 1099Ks. But we know that on matched UberPool rides, the amounts paid by riders are higher than the amounts on which Drivers' payouts are based on.

Have a look at this thread for more details on this:
*A question for Tax Pros: How does Uber resolve the discrepancy in Uber Pool payments in 1099-K forms?*

Do you think that the discrepancy in your 1099K could be the result of the discrepancy in your UberPool payments?

Attn. UberTaxPro StarzykCPA


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

"Uber responded on Friday and all they said is I should consult a tax pro. Newsflash: My accountant and I both could not make your numbers match. Also, no tax pro is going to know how Uber arrived at their figures, only Uber will know that." Sounds like Uber needs to consult a tax pro!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Your 1099-K thread was exactly what I'd been waiting for.
> 
> You already know that Uber reports all the payments made by riders, including the SRF (now Booking) Fee & the commission retained by Uber, on Drivers' 1099Ks. But we know that on matched UberPool rides, the amounts paid by riders are higher than the amounts on which Drivers' payouts are based on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ch1, I doubt it is related to Pool. I dropped to 1 ride per month in August when Uber launched Pool. I think I've had 1 Pool ride, wasn't long, and non-matched. My payments reported were off by a couple hundred on $11,000 gross.


----------

